# case with good cable management



## techbuzz (Oct 23, 2007)

OK! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!! 

I am sick of my Antec 900!!!

I can't get my cables right.

I am on the market for a decent full tower case. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Oct 23, 2007)

well i saw this guy from youtube who drilled holes and hid the cables behind the mobo and it looked pretty neat to me.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FluJ-bDegmw


----------



## techbuzz (Oct 23, 2007)

nguyenpeter76 said:


> well i saw this guy from youtube who drilled holes and hid the cables behind the mobo and it looked pretty neat to me.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FluJ-bDegmw



ok, i should probably tell you...i have 2 optical drives and 5 hard drives installed.

i guess i just need a full tower NOT a mid tower.

the guy in the video only had one hard drive i think.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^  Shit that dude in that vid is a nerd...  He talks like that geek from 3dgameman...  lol


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> ok, i should probably tell you...i have 2 optical drives and 5 hard drives installed.
> 
> i guess i just need a full tower NOT a mid tower.
> 
> the guy in the video only had one hard drive i think.



Well if those drives are SATA, get some extra long cables, but with that many drives it doesn't matter what case you have, you're going to be pressed to make it look good in that area with all the power and signal cables... A buddy of mine had a PSU Modular w/round cables, round ATA, small SATA, etc, he used Spark Plug Wire Looms, and it actually was pretty cool, but would take a lot of work.

How much space do you have in 5 HDDs? I haven't even hit 50% on my 500GB yet, I love this drive, wish it was faster, but I'm thinking about a performance HDD to toss in with it to fix that issue.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 23, 2007)

Stacker

http://youtube.com/watch?v=oEpwk21G6Ns


----------



## ktr (Oct 23, 2007)

Antec Solo ftw! Cable management goddess.


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> OK! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!
> 
> I am sick of my Antec 900!!!
> 
> ...


I have the same case and found it hard to manage the cables as well till I found out how . I cut some holes around the case that made it some what easier to manage them have a look see .


----------



## NeoCrisis (Dec 23, 2007)

take a look at deekortiz3 rig


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice trickson- if I get this case I will be asking you for advice.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 23, 2007)

I have to say, cutting holes in the motherboard isnt really necessary... i built a clean system in a 900 without any modding :\... So, yeah. I would like antec to make those motherboard spacers tall, like the SOLO.


----------



## panchoman (Dec 23, 2007)

cooler master cosmos is a great case
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Cy3XS1KZaOE


----------



## trickson (Dec 23, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I have to say, cutting holes in the motherboard isnt really necessary... i built a clean system in a 900 without any modding :\... So, yeah. I would like antec to make those motherboard spacers tall, like the SOLO.



Unless you have that magical PSU that delivers power to all your shit with out wires I see no way that one could do as I have done with out cutting holes . besides that is the fun of it all any way .


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 23, 2007)

> I have to say, cutting holes in the motherboard isnt really necessary... i built a clean system in a 900 without any modding :\... So, yeah. I would like antec to make those motherboard spacers tall, like the SOLO.



from what Ive heard its almost impossible to do that


----------



## Kursah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well there's different levels, I've seen pic's of TK's 900 w/o holes and he did a great job considering. You just have to plan it out and try different things like many cases. I can't tell you how many times I've played with my Apevia X-Cruiser, and it has turned out at least decently for my tastes.

It seems the popular and easy way for the 900's is to cut holes, some cut many holes, some cut two...it all comes down to ones' needs and how they're arranging their drives. Seems like a good case, I hope to have one in the future. All I've done is read about them, and I do have to say that cable management is the biggest complaint, but some time and well-thought out routing can at least keep the wires from hindering airflow if not looking decent.

I saw one thread where a guy used large plastic c-channel to hide wires that ran between MB and Drive bays, it actually looked pretty nice.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 24, 2007)

I say either cut the 900, or spend the big bucks on a full tower Lian-Li or Silverstone case.


----------



## OnBoard (Dec 24, 2007)

Why not the cheap Antec-900 competition Cooler Master RC-690 case, it has those motherboard holes ready. Here it costs 84€/120$ would have got it otherwise, but seeing as you get it for just 35$ no way! I want rebates here too  (think the rebate was until end of this year)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137&Tpk=cm-690

Here's buch of pics of other peeps cable routing (and case):
http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1234744


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 25, 2007)

trickson said:


> Unless you have that magical PSU that delivers power to all your shit with out wires I see no way that one could do as I have done with out cutting holes . besides that is the fun of it all any way .



Did you even look at my system that I built?






Yes its not the neatest, but it IS neat, and practical.


----------

